# 95 hb pulls to the left bad



## davemnicols (Feb 10, 2014)

quick history. i purchased a 95 4x4 short bed single cab a few months ago. right front caliper was locked up so i replaced it. everything was working good until i adjusted the torsion bars. truck was sitting 2.5" lower on pass side. i replaced pass leaf spring but that did nothing so went up 2" on pass torsion till it topped out then went down .5" on drivers. it now sits perfectly level but right after that under hard brake only it pulls dangerously to the left. put truck on lift and all tires spin as they should, when brakes are applied all tires are tight and i can not move them. pulled the e brake while moving it stops as it should and straight. replaced front brake lines. only pulls to left under hard brake not soft or moderate. i thought the left was working and right was not since it was pulling to the left. took it in for alignment today and they said no charge cause everything was within specs. i am baffled. the only thing i know to do now is start replacing parts like left caliper, rear cylinders and lines. any help would be great, just don't know what else to do.

i also took all the brakes, drums, calipers and rotors off and cleaned and sanded. still not fixed. someone said proportioning valve but i thought that was only front to rear not left to right

one more thing, new tires and slides on brakes a good, clean and greased.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I replaced the calipers on my front end, and now mine will pull a little when I brake and turn. 

I am thinking my issue may be the same as yours, so I am subscribing to this to find out what my truck's issue is.


----------



## davemnicols (Feb 10, 2014)

jp2code said:


> I replaced the calipers on my front end, and now mine will pull a little when I brake and turn.
> 
> I am thinking my issue may be the same as yours, so I am subscribing to this to find out what my truck's issue is.



mine pulls so hard that if someone else was driving and didnt expect it, it would probably pull you into on coming traffic.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine pulls to the right, so they'd probably go into a ditch. 

It's a moot point, though. No one else is driving my truck! It's mine, I tell ya! All mine!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

davemnicols said:


> quick history. i purchased a 95 4x4 short bed single cab a few months ago. right front caliper was locked up so i replaced it. everything was working good until i adjusted the torsion bars. truck was sitting 2.5" lower on pass side. i replaced pass leaf spring but that did nothing so went up 2" on pass torsion till it topped out then went down .5" on drivers. it now sits perfectly level but right after that under hard brake only it pulls dangerously to the left. put truck on lift and all tires spin as they should, when brakes are applied all tires are tight and i can not move them. pulled the e brake while moving it stops as it should and straight. replaced front brake lines. only pulls to left under hard brake not soft or moderate. i thought the left was working and right was not since it was pulling to the left. took it in for alignment today and they said no charge cause everything was within specs. i am baffled. the only thing i know to do now is start replacing parts like left caliper, rear cylinders and lines. any help would be great, just don't know what else to do.
> 
> i also took all the brakes, drums, calipers and rotors off and cleaned and sanded. still not fixed. someone said proportioning valve but i thought that was only front to rear not left to right
> 
> one more thing, new tires and slides on brakes a good, clean and greased.


You should've changed both calipers....Sounds like a slightly sticking left caliper or you didn't thoroughly bleed all the brakes and there's air on the right front side!


----------

